# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Calha 8x80W T5 Dim - Controlada com Arduino

## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Eu sei que agora só falamos de led's, e sem duvida que led's é uma excelente opção, e diria mesmo a melhor! 

O prob é os "aerios"... :yb624: 

Para quem como eu, não poder fazer o derradeiro investimento em Led's, existe esta opção.

Mesmo sabendo que os leds XM-l e mesmo os XP-g têm praticamente o dobro da eficiência de uma lampada T5, o investimento é 1/4 pelo menos do que se investe nos led's. Estas lampadas rondam os 80lm/W.

Portanto estou claramente aqui a fazer um compromisso, para gastar menos dinheiro inicial, estou a comprometer a eficiência.

Para o meu aqua, 170x60x60 (600ltrs brutos), 300W chegariam em led's. Nas T5 ficam investidos 640W!!!  :yb665: 

Mesmo assim, nem tudo é mau, as T5, tal como os Led's e ao contrario das HQI, tb podem ser controladas. Aplicando o ciclo do sol, o consumo real diario da calha, é aproximadamente 50% da sua potência de pico. Portanto, vou ter o mesmo comsumo que tenho agora com a minha 4x80W T5 não dimavel.

Se não fosse este aspecto, estaria fora de questão o investimento em T5, preferia esperar para ter dinheiro para comprar Led's. A calha a 100% tem o mesmo consumo que tinha a minha anterior calha HQI de 3x150W + 2x80WT5. E não quero outra conta igual à que pagava.... :yb668: 

Penso tb que com esta calha vou conseguir manter SPS sem problemas.

O setup das lampadas decidi assim:

4x 15000ºK
2x Purple
2x Actinicas

Estou aberto a opniões como é obvio. Existe certamente aqui pessoal com calhas de 8 lampadas.

A calha ficou com as seguintes medidas:

160x38x7cm

A extrutura foi toda feita em aluminio.

Bom passando à lista de material:

Aluminios:
- 4x Perfil em "L" com 1.5mm de espessura e 2,5Mtrs de comprido
- 1x Perfil rectangular com 1.5mm de espessura e 1m
- 1x Perfil em "b" com 11.5mmx21.5mmx1.5mm de espessura e 1m
- 1x Perfil quadrado com 7.5mmx1mm de espessura e 1m

Aproximadamente 80 em aluminios.

2X reflectores de 4 lampadas com 1,53m de comprido
20 mtrs cabo 1mm secção
16 sockets para lampadas T5
Parafusos, muitos parafusos...

Isto não chegou a 50...

Qt à parte de controlo:

4x balastros 2X80W dim da Osram - 120
1x Circuito de controlo para interface com o arduino - cerca de 15

O arduino não somo a estes custos pq ele não vai só controlar a calha.

No entanto, como já é do conhecimento de muitos, o arduino com GLCD ou TFT com touch, ronda os 60.

Portanto, custo total fora lampadas, 265  :SbOk5: 

A parte dos aluminos dá imenso trabalho, mais a mais, para quem não tem mt espaço para travbalhar, que é o meu caso. Mas consegue-se!  :Coradoeolhos: 

Ainda não está tudo acabado, estou a electrificar a calha, mas parei por falta de materia prima!!  :yb624:  Faltou-me cabo! Tinha comprado inicialmente 14mtrs ao todo, mas amanhã vou comprar mais 10. Mas os custos já estão contabilizados nestes valores.

Bom, seguem fotos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Seguem mais fotos.

Não ei o que aconteceu, inseri as fotos na galeria para depois meter o link mas não me aparecem na galeria....

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, vai assim. Falta o esquema do circuito, já coloco o pdf.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Segue circuito em anexo.

Existe circuitos semelhantes na net.

Este circuito só representa um canal. O integrado lm374N tem 4 ampops.

A disposição final no PCB ficou assim:



Os potenciometros, um por canal, como podem ver no esquema ajusta o ganho do amplificador.

Isto afina-se com o arduino ligado, usando um pino que esteja com o "1" lógico. Ajusta-se o potênciometro até se obter 10V na saida com o multimetro.

Como o circuirto fica na calha, optei por alimenta-lo com transformador e um regulador de tensão lm7812 para obter os 12V de alimentação. O transformador é de 12VAC à saida, que depois de rectificados pela ponte rectificadora, dá perto dos 17VDC. Estes 17V alimentam o LM7812.

A potência de trabalho é tão baixa que não é necessário dissipador no LM7812.

O sinal PWM chega ao circuito com um normalissimo cabo de dados UTP RJ-45.

Os pinos 1,3,5,7 são Massa.
Os Pinos 2,4,6,8 são sinal PWM, canal 1, 2, 3, 4 respectivamente.

Escolhi este pinout com o cuidado de fazer com que cada sinal PWM seja transportado no seu par entrançado. Mesmo sendo baixa frequencia, acho que assim funciona melhor, é mais robusto o transporte do sinal até ao conversor na calha.

Conforme for evoluindo no trabalho, vou publicando mais fotos.

Já não falta muito!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Já agora, fica a foto do cabo que usei nos testes.

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas João,

Tens mesmo jeito pro DYI!  :Palmas: 

Vai postando fotos, queremos vê-las todas...

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado.

Claro, conto acabar esta semana.  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> Obrigado.
> 
> Claro, conto acabar esta semana.


Bom projecto!
Eu também queria acabar estar semana os leds, mas os gajos da ledrise estão se a atrasar...já esperava...e a cola alumina não há meio de vir, enfim está toda a gente de férias.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Fixe!

depois queremos saber o resultado!  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito Profissional!!!  :SbOk: 

Eu também gosto de me aventurar nos DIY, mas as coisas que faço percebem-se logo que foram feitas por um amador. Vocês fazem estas coisas e nnguém percebe se é de compra ou feito por vocês!!!

Está um espectáculo!!!  :Olá: 

Vai botando fotos!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Hugo.

Mas acredita que as fotos estão a disfarçar mt coisa.

Cometi mts erros de principiante na parte da furação e corte dos aluminios, que para não tar a gastar mais dinheiro em material, vai ficar como está.

A verdade é que depois não se vão notar mt.  :yb624: 

Mas qd lá fores logo vês de perto!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Bom, está acabada a parte electrica!  :SbSourire2: 

Já testei com duas lampadas balastro a balastro e estão todos a funcionar.
Isto sem o arduino ainda.

Agora falta fazer os pés da calha para acentarem no travamento e fica pronta para montar e instalar no aqua.

O PCB precisa do verniz de acabamento para proteger o cobre das pistas e tb fica pronto a montar.

Seguem fotos dos reflectores com os balastros agarrados.

Os fios preto e vermelho que estão no ar são os fios que vão ao pcb para receber a tensão de controlo proveniente do PWM do arduino.









Tá quase a dar luz!  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá a ficar catita, sim senhor!!!  :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Thanks! 

Quero ver se hoje consigo ligar a calha mesmo, tou a ficar com um SPS meio pálido. E curiosamente, é o que está mais baixo....

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Se depois pudesses por o código do Arduino era excelente.

Já agora discordo contigo quanto à eficiência das T5 ser metade da dos leds. Tomando o XM-L como referência e outros temas como vida média e perdas na reflexão talvez ande perto mas com os XR-E e similares penso que não.

Essa calha que estás a fazer é BeB: boa e barata!

Excelente projecto, parabéns!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Se depois pudesses por o código do Arduino era excelente.
> 
> Já agora discordo contigo quanto à eficiência das T5 ser metade da dos leds. Tomando o XM-L como referência e outros temas como vida média e perdas na reflexão talvez ande perto mas com os XR-E e similares penso que não.
> 
> Essa calha que estás a fazer é BeB: boa e barata!
> 
> Excelente projecto, parabéns!


 
Para teres o código do João, tens de arranjar um LCD de 128x64 com touchscreen.  :yb624:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Se depois pudesses por o código do Arduino era excelente.
> 
> Já agora discordo contigo quanto à eficiência das T5 ser metade da dos leds. Tomando o XM-L como referência e outros temas como vida média e perdas na reflexão talvez ande perto mas com os XR-E e similares penso que não.


Boas.

Obrigado.

Claro que ponho, mas para já o que tenho é código de teste, acho que não vale a pena pôr aqui ainda.

Qt a discordares, não sei se estou a entender bem o teu ponto de discordia.

Pelo que percebo, queres dizer que em relação aos XR-e é praticamente o mesmo rendimento, é isso?

Pq em relação aos XM-l e XP-g, com perdas de reflexão que nem estava a considerar, acho que as T5 ficam abaixo mesmo dos 50%.

Os XM-l apresentam perto de 160lm/W e os XP-g à volta de 135lm/W, se bem me lembro!  :Big Grin: 

Os XR-e, penso que pouco passavam dos 100lm/W, mas têm a vantagem das lentes serem a 90º.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Para teres o código do João, tens de arranjar um LCD de 128x64 com touchscreen.


Pois tem, mas isso tb se compra bem baratinho!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Tá quase quase a bulir.

Apareceu um pequeno contratempo, que vou ter que resolver hoje. Ontém já não podia tar a cortar aluminio, senão os vizinhos rifam-me!  :SbSourire2: 

Ao pendurar os reflectores, com o peso dos balastros estes afastam-se abrindo um espaço entre os reflectores, algo que sempre quiz que não existisse para poder proteger os balastros e a fiarada da agua salgada que se vai evaporando.

Vou ter que fazer umas uniões e aparafusar aos reflectores para os manter unidos.

Senão fica assim:



Fiz estas peças que ainda não cortei para unir os reflectores:



Basicamente, são 2 V's.

Os pés da calha podem ser ajustados, mas para já só fiz um furo, se for preciso faço mais.

Aspecto dos pés:







Depois de montados, ficam assim:





Este é o aspecto já com os reflectores aparafusados à extrutura:




Fica então a faltar para a poder instalar no aqua:

- Instalar os V's para estabilizar os reflectores (espero que isto seja suficiente);
- Colocar verniz no pcb e prende-lo à calha;
- Fazer o furo para passar o cabo de alimentação;
- Finalizar as ligações de alimentação;
- Ligar fios de controlo ao PCB.

E claro, instalar as lampadas!   :SbOk5: 

A ver se hoje ligo isto...  :Whistle:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Na pcbo, já coloquei as fotos como publicas no picasa, mas os links não funcionam!!!

Alguma dica?

----------


## fabianomoser

Para publicar as fotos do picasa:

Num PC:
- Abra a foto no Picasa e com o botão direito em cima da fotografia que deseja publicar escolher "Propriedades"
- Copiar o Endereço (URL). Há de ser um nome enorme acabado em .jpg
- Aqui no fórum colar este endereço como sendo o da imagem que se dejeja publicar.

Num MAC:
- Abra a foto no Picasa e toque o touchpad com 2 dedos (ou botão direito do rato)
- Escolher: "Copiar endereço da imagem"
- Aqui no fórum colar este endereço como sendo o da imagem que se dejeja publicar.

Já está!

Exemplo de uma foto em:
Link Original do Picasa

Link original da FOTOGRAFIA:
https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-q...0/DSC02282.JPG



Observe que são diferentes.
Espero ter ajudado

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Fabiano.

Estava a colocar o link que eles disponibilizam de lado no picasa.

Obrigado pela dica.  :SbOk:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Está uma categoria! :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

5 ESTRELAS.
Cada vez mais me parece que os diy superam em qualidade, desempenho e preço as grandes marcas.
Obrigado por partilhares.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado pessoal.

A ver se hoje fica finalizado.

A seguir tenho que meter o meu touch novo a funcar para o derradeiro teste!  :Big Grin: 

ARDUINOOOOOOOOO   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

João, bom dia!

Aqui tem os manuais.
http://www.reefcorner.org/forum/manu...alifert-120585

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Fernando!  :Wink: 

Abraço

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

> Boas.
> 
> Bom, após 8 meses de utilização desta calha, começo a chegar a uma conclusão, acho que tenho luz a mais..... 
> 
> Continuo a ter uma camada de alga verde na rocha, mas só nas zonas onde incide luz directamente. E pude mesmo constatar isso, qd levantei uma rocha e por baixo dela estava tudo cor-de-rosa!!
> 
> A minha pociliopora teima em só abrir os pólipos que estão à sombra, e por esse motivo movi-a mais para junto do areão para experimentar. Para meu espanto, a rocha por baixo tem coralina!
> 
> No pico da iluminação, considerando apenas o volume do aquario, estou com mais que 1W/L. Acham que pode ser mesmo luz a mais? Estou tentado em baixar o pico de potência gradualmente para os 450 a 500W.
> ...


Senda a calha dimmable não seria de experimentar reduzir a luz uns 10% por semana e observar resultados?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Certo, isso era o que estava a falar. Só queria mesmo saber opiniões se isto pode mesmo ser luz a mais. Parecer, parece!  :Wink:

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas,

Curiosamente também noto isso, tenho 8x54w num aquário de 1,20m e noto que só tenho alga coralina onde a luz não incide diretamente... E também noto que uma pociliopora que tenho também não abre muito os pólipos. Em relação aos SPS tudo 5 estrelas. 
Vou ficar atento ao desenvolvimento do tópico para saber se é mesmo luz a mais.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

E já agora, por curiosidade, que lampadas usas?

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

Eu estou a usar 4 ATI Blue Plus 4 ATI Aquablue Special
Houve uma altura que em vez das 4 ATI Aquablue Special só tinha 3 e usava uma ATI Purple Plus mas o resultado era o mesmo...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, parece que as ATI são potentes de mais!!!  :Big Grin: 

Vou alterar o codigo do arduino para introduzir a possibilidade de fazer um dim programado ao longo de varios dias para o pico da luz. Assim faço uma transição suave para não chocar os corais.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas!

Bom, passou-se quase um ano após a ultima medição de peformance, chegou a altura de repetir estes testes à calha para se poder avaliar o comportamento das T5 com controlador.

Na altura ficou a duvida se o controlador prelongaria o tempo de vida das lampadas, bom, acho que a partir de hoje isto é uma certeza. Os valores obtidos surpreenderam-me muito.

Aproveitei o "embalamento" do dia de hoje que fiz uma muda de agua de 140ltrs ao aquario para retirar a calha e fazer uma boa limpeza. Tinha sal no reflector e nas lampadas.

À um mês atrás foi-me empretados um seneye que aproveitei para medir o aquario. Qd medi, tinha valores de 150PAR no areão. Achei mt baixo e verifiquei a calha. Foi qd vi que tava com mt sal agarrado. Por isso ignorei a leitura e esperei por um dia para fazer uma limpeza completa à calha e lampadas e medir então a performance.

Avançando então ao objectivo deste post.

Para enquadramento, ficam abaixo as 2 medidas já efectuadas à um ano atrás, uma qd montei a calha, e outra um mês depois.

"
Então, a 08/08/2011 e para enquadramento, tinhamos:

Fora de água:

Superficie -> >50000Lux - >1000PAR

Dentro de água:

Superficie -> 49200Lux - 984PAR
10cm -> 42300Lux - 846PAR
20cm -> 37600Lux - 752PAR
30cm -> 26300Lux - 526PAR
40cm -> 21000Lux - 420PAR
Areão -> 18600Lux - 372PAR


Hoje, 19/09/11 temos:

Fora de água:

Superficie -> 49800Lux - >996PAR

Dentro de água:

Superficie -> 46100Lux - 922PAR
10cm -> 37800Lux - 756PAR
20cm -> 29000Lux - 580PAR
30cm -> 25500Lux - 510PAR
40cm -> 22200Lux - 444PAR
Areão -> 16800Lux - 336PAR
"

Estas foram as medidas registadas com o meu aparelho da Transintruments que mede em LUX. o PAR foi obtido pela formula de aproximação LUX/50.
Na altura foi tb medido com um medidor de PAR mesmo da apogee, e verificou-se que o medidor dava mais, mas perto dos valroes obtidos assim.

Posto isto, seguem medidas retiradas com o Transinstruments à data de hoje. Apenas tirei topo e fundo, era impossivel lembrar-me exactamente onde medi da outra vez as restantes.

Superficie (com o sensor coberto de àgua) - 41000 LUX - 820PAR
Areão - 16600 - 332PAR

Portanto perdeu-se 5100LUX à superficie.

No areão perdeu-se aparentemente só 200LUX. Acho este valor estranho, e penso que tenha a ver com o facto dos meus palhaços estarem constantemente a puxar areão para o vidro da frente. Eu alisei o fundo, mas se calhar mesmo assim o areão está mais alto.

Mas fazendo as contas á superficie, perdeu-se apenas 12% de luz no aqua em 1 ano!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As ATI Blue Plus é dado pelo fabricante 8 meses de vida!!! Passou-se um ano, e ainda tenho esta luz toda!!!

Bom, embora já tenha aqui os dissipadores paar construir a minha calha de led's, parece que vão esperar mais uns meses, só mudo para led's qd tiver que trocar de lampadas!  :SbOk5: 


Bom, como complemento, e como ainda aqui tenho o seneye, medi com ele tb.

Segue screenshots:

Areão:



Superficie com sensor coberto de àgua:



Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
João, migrou seu programa para o TFT touch?
Como ficou o programa?
Poste um vídeo se possível.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Fernando.

O programa está parcialmente migrado para o TFT touch (Itead 3.2" Wide 240x400), isto pq aproveitei para reformular a sua extrutura e adicionar já features que queria. Mas como ainda não finalizei, ainda não comprei outro chipkit max32 para então substituir o arduino do aqua.

Eu tenciono abandonar o arduino, infelizmente, contas não é com ele.

Com o Max32 ganha-se em velocidade e resolução, embora se perca portas PWM, mas 5 portas são suficientes para controlar o backlight do tft e os 4 canais da iluminação.

As bombas vão ser com port-expander, via I2C. As sondas provavelmente vão ter o mesmo tipo de ligação.

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Se com a sinusoidal tens 50% menos em consumo (W) será expectável que dupliques o tempo de vida das lâmpadas? Se sim, vamos apontar para os 15/16 meses de tempo de vida.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Pedro.

Não sei se se pode dizer isso.

A lampada é constituida por 2 elementos importantes ambos com desgate, um numa fase, outro noutra. 

Qd ligas as lampadas, o responsavel por a lampada começar a funcionar, é os filamentos de aquecimento/ionização do gas da lampada. Depois de estar a funcionar, o elemento de desgaste é somente o fósforo que cobre o vidro por dentro. 

Pelos valores que tenho, garantidamente estou a poupar no fósforo, mas o desgaste do filamentos não mudou, tive exactamente o mesmo numero de arranques da lampada que teria com uma utilização sem controlador. Obviamente que ao estar a utilizar balastros electrónicos, estes encarregam-se de fazer durar o filamento. Mas a zona do filamento está já bastante preta.

Sinceramente, acho que as lampadas vão estourar 1º pelo filamento. 

Como diria o cego, "a ver vamos"....

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ainda que não seja 50% é muito bom!

A questão (no meu caso) é perceber se esse ciclo dos 0 aos 100% de intensidade são visivelmente agradáveis à vista!

Mas independentmente disto, esses valores são extraordinários, sem dúvida!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa, são, e mais serão com LED's!  :Wink: 

Os corais reagem mt bem, vão abrindo gradualmente.

Tenho que entrar agora nos eixos com mudas de àgua, para ver se daqui a uns meses tento um SPS outra vez,

----------


## Fernando Garcia

> Boas Fernando.
> 
> O programa está parcialmente migrado para o TFT touch (Itead 3.2" Wide 240x400), isto pq aproveitei para reformular a sua extrutura e adicionar já features que queria. Mas como ainda não finalizei, ainda não comprei outro chipkit max32 para então substituir o arduino do aqua.
> 
> Eu tenciono abandonar o arduino, infelizmente, contas não é com ele.
> 
> Com o Max32 ganha-se em velocidade e resolução, embora se perca portas PWM, mas 5 portas são suficientes para controlar o backlight do tft e os 4 canais da iluminação.
> 
> As bombas vão ser com port-expander, via I2C. As sondas provavelmente vão ter o mesmo tipo de ligação.
> ...


João, bom dia!

Vi várias vezes o Max32 na net mas, nunca prestei atenção nas especificações.
E agora olhando com calma dá para perceber que a capacidade de processamento dele é muito superior ao Arduino.
As vezes dá raiva dos valores ruins que Arduino retorna. Se os "shields" que tenho fossem compatíveis com o Max32 eu até mudaria a placa.
Tomara que façam um novo modelo de Arduino aos moldes do mega para competir com o Max32.

Uma dúvida, o TFT não utiliza 5 pinos (no meu caso: 6,5,4,3,2) PWM? 

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Sim, usa.

Mas eu mudei isso.

Eu construí um shield com os pinos alterados que dá para o mega e para o max32. O shield ficou já com RTC, TFT, e é screwshield!

Ficou assim:

Topo:


Fundo:



Depois tiro uma foto mesmo de como ficou, tou a usar no max32 agora, mas já usei no mega. Felizmente tá tudo ok.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!


 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: 

Muito legal!

Como é feita a seleção da placa através de "jumper"?

Você mesmo montou o "shield" ou pagou para uma empresa especializada?

Por que não embute o Arduino ou o Max32 nessa placa?

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Fernando.

O PCB é construido em fabrica de acordo com os ficheiros que envio.

Os componentes, soldo eu.

Os pinouts de arduino e de chipkit para o tft são diferentes, o que o jumper faz é seleccionar qual dos pinouts fica activo.

A ideia era fazer o shield para o mercado chipkit, pq não há nada disto. O arduino veio por acréscimo.

O embutir do controlador na placa para tft, vai ser mesmo a versão do controlador final, que vai ter todo o hardware de suporte ao resto das funcionalidades no mesmo pcb.

Mas uma coisa é o controlador, outra é o shield.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!

Entendido.

Parabéns mais uma vez.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Fernando.

Depois meto uma foto do "gingarelho" montado.

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Pronto pessoal não precisam de esperar mais com agua na boca...  :SbSourire: 

Acabei de montar um e aqui ficam umas fotos mesmo tiradas a pressa.

Shield visto de cima:




Shield visto por baixo:




Detalhes e características (sorry mas só existe em inglês por enquanto eheheh):

- Multi platform, compatible with Arduino Mega R3 and Digilent Chipkit Max32;
- Reduced PCB size;
- All Arduino Mega and Chipkit Max32 pins replicated on screw terminals;
- Stakable with other shields if TFT not used;
- TFT header with two orientations;
- Option for 5V or 3V3 TFT power;
- TFT backlight might be always on or PWM controlled through pin 10 in Chipkit and Arduino;   
- Screw terminals with multiple ground connections for easier interconnection;
- RTC chip and baterry included with possibility to disconnect it completly;
- RTC PullUP resistores may or may not be used depending on the application;
- Single jumper to switch data lines between Arduino Mega or Chipkit Max32;
- Builtin logic level translation for Arduino Mega on TFT display headers;
- Low power consumption;

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muita bom!!! :tutasla:

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Ok, com mais tempo aqui ficam umas fotos melhores e com mais detalhes para verem bem o potencial deste Super Shield  :Coradoeolhos: 

Visto por cima:



Visto por baixo:



Com TFT encaixado:



Com chipKIT MAX32 encaixado:





Com Arduino Mega encaixado:

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Sugiro que coloquem pinos mais compridos para evitar problemas como o que tive com o "screw shield" e o "ethernet shield".
Por causa da tomada RJ45 os pinos não alcançavam o arduino, então, tive que fazer uma adaptação técnica.

 

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Fernando não estou a perceber?!?! 
Os pinos têm comprimento standard e são o suficiente para tudo encaixar bem, no teu caso bastava pores o Ethernet shield por cima visto este ter também headers stackable e não por baixo, por regra por baixo do screw shield fica sempre só mesmo a board do Arduino.

Eu tenho um Ethernet shiled desses e é assim que faço sem qualquer problema.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Se colocasse por cima iria ter o mesmo problema mas, dessa vez com o "shield" do LCD. Aí seria pior pois, eu não teria como fazer uma adaptação.

Abraço.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Veja a foto abaixo e repare que a projeção do "shield" do LCD se sobrepõe a tomada RJ 45.

 

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Fernando.

Headers mais compridos não é facil, mas no entanto, pelo que vejo pela foto, o screwshield tá á face com a ficha UTP. Esta tão pouca diferẽnça, não deveria ser impeditiva de o shield fazer bom contacto.

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
A diferença de altura é cerca de 5 ou 6 milímetros e os pinos mais próximos da RJ45 ficavam com mal contato. 

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Podes tirar uma foto de lado, do lado da ficha rj-45 para ter uma melhor ideia?

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Veja como fica quando eu conecto o "shield" do LCD no de internet.



Os pinos da direita estão quase que completamente desencaixados.



A solda do "shield" está quase encostada na RJ 45.

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## Fernando Garcia

Olá!
Acabei de encontrar estes vídeos.

Uma pessoa postou o link num fórum do Reino Unido.







Baltasar e João estavam escondendo de nós ou será que foi uma jogada de market?

Muito estranho o vídeo ter sido postado por um usuário novato em seu 1º post.
O nick "Spyland" do usuário também é sugestivo.
Vejo que a divulgação que fiz do outro "screw shield" surtiu efeito. :yb624: 

Abraço.
Fernando Garcia

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Fica aqui um cheirinho do meu programa actual ainda a ser migrado. No fim podem ver os menus do GLCD no TFT, Minusculos!!!  :yb624:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Bom, após um stress que se verificou culpa da calha, que me ia custando o aquario todo, resolvi terminar o que devia ter feito logo qd a instalei no aqua... a protecção em acrilico contra salpicos e humidades...

O problema ao fechar a calha por baixo sempre foi a temperatura que se concentrava, e por esse motivo fui adiando.

Bom após ter fechado a calha com a placa de acrilico e de ter resolvido o problema de um socket das lampadas que me mandava o diferencial/difuntor do painel do aquario abaixo, começou a guerra que durou esta tarde inteira para instalar... as ventoinhas!  :Big Grin: 

A ideia foi numa das laterais, enche-la com ventiladores de forma a criar uma cortina de ar nos reflectores e lampadas. Para isso, comprei 4 ventiladores de 6cm silenciosos.

Os ditos são:



Funcionam a 2200RPM e têm anunciados 15dba e 24m3/h de ar movimentado. Pedi para testar na loja e de facto não se ouviam.



Esta é a lateral que foi a vitima dos trabalhos.





Após algum tempo de planeamento o resultado foi este:



E já com a 1ª furação com broca de 1,6mm para depois apontar a de 5 e 6mm.



Após 2x 124 furos:



Instalação dos ventiladores nos perfis:







Foi necessário cortar e moldar o reflector de forma a canalizar melhor o ar para as lampadas.

Ficou assim:





Para já não encontrei solução melhor que a fita isoladora, ams depois tenho que melhorar isto.

Foi necessário ainda construir um ligador para as ventoinhas, soldei isto rapidamente para ligar a uma fonte de 12V.





E finalmente, o testdrive!  :Big Grin: 







Bom, com as lampadas no máximo, o calor que saí do outro lado é mesmo mt grande. O reflector mesmo assim aquece bem, e vai ficando cada vez mais quente qt mais longe dos ventiladores.

Vamos ver se esta ventilação é suficiente, se nenhum balastro se desligar por excesso de temperatura, é pq está tudo bem!

Estava com receio de barulho por causa dos furos, mas nada, não se ouve nada!  :Big Grin: 

Vamos ver como corre.

Abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Tá muita bom!
Muito profissional, mais uma vez!

Parabéns! Grande trabalho!

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Obrigado Hugo!

Mas já vi que ainda tenho trabalho. A exaustão não é suficiente como está, vou mesmo ter que furar o outro lado tb. Aproveito faço já os furos a contar com a possivel instalação de mais ventiladores, mas para já fica só os furos a ver se melhora. Se mesmo assim não for suficiente, é só instalar os ditos!  :Wink: 

Se não fizer isto rapidamente, arrisco-me a queimar a placa de circuito impresso do circuito PWM -> 1-10V

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Bom, lá concluí mais este passo, mas acho que não me escapo de colocar mais dois ventiladores para forçar a extração do ar quente.

Ficou assim: (ainda não apaguei as marcas da furação  :SbClown: )



Mas por volta da meia-noite já tenho a certeza se preciso ou não dos ventiladores.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite João

Um indivíduo mete-se no DIY e nunca mais de lá sai... eh eh!
Uma vez mais um bom trabalho!

Essas XR2 de 60mm são mesmo silenciosas? Tenho sempre receio dessas dimensões...

Eu da Noiseblocker tenho as 'NOISEBLOCKER - Black Silent XL1 120mm'

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Pedro.

Podes crer, vai dando que fazer! :P

Eu não as oiço, se fazem barulho, o barulho do aqua sobrepoe-se!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muita bom!!!

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Boas Pedro.
> 
> Podes crer, vai dando que fazer! :P
> 
> Eu não as oiço, se fazem barulho, o barulho do aqua sobrepoe-se!


Boas,

Mesmo muito bom ... mas a propósito disto ... existe alguma maneira barata da malta medir o barulho? Era interessante ser um parâmetro adicional do aquário!

Abraços,
Rui

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Seney? lol

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa, na sei.

Mas aparelhos calibrados na são nada baratos.

Mas agora, rebento com a escala, a minha bomba do reactor de pellets parece um traineira... Não comprem newjet...

----------

